# Arena sand



## maddyjazzylove (Jun 28, 2012)

What kind of sand do u use to cover the areana where u ride.How much a pound?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Usually buy it by the truckload!


----------



## fastforty (Feb 7, 2012)

The price of sand is, well, dirt cheap 

The _cost_ of it will include delivery (ONE cubic yard of sand weighs about 1.3 TONS). Most places that will deliver it to you charge a minimum of one hour, even if they are a couple of blocks away. If there is no company close by, it can get pricey. "Washed sand" is more expensive (very low dust though), "river sand" is washed naturally & should be low on dust. Sand that is removed so topsoil can be layed down can be VERY dusty.


----------



## maddyjazzylove (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay thanks but what kind of sand is the best.I ride english and western


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You need proper drainage sand - the sort of stuff they use in septic systems works
If you google you will find someone in your area that sells it and they will work out how much you need
I'm finding the sand is a bit 'slippy' to work on when its really dry and someone has just suggested to me that I mix shredded rubber in with it for a firmer working surface


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

YOur footing depends somewhat on what you do. Do not ever use rubber if you are even thinking of ever doing reining. You cannot slide with it. I also would caution the OP about making it too thick. Your horse is already havin an issue with tripping. Deep sand would not help.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I love surfaces with river sand mixed with shredded rubber. Can definitely see why you wouldn't want to be reining in it, as it's a very grippy surface - great for dressage and jumping!
It can get quite expensive though, like anything, you get what you pay for.


----------



## maddyjazzylove (Jun 28, 2012)

I just do western plesure walking trotting cantering.I am learning how to jump though.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My favorite is the textile/sand mix footing for dressage and jumping. It is unbeatable in wet conditions, it can pour and be nearly underwater and you don't list any traction or support. You do have to keep it quite damp though, and for a 20x60 the textile is about $10,000, plus the sand, the special harrows, equipment, etc. But IMO totally worth it for a dressage/jumping barn that wants full time use of an outdoor arena and very safe footing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

